
Major Flash/AS3 to WebAssembly Effort Just Revealed (contains Demos) - cleod9
https://github.com/JasonHuang3D/AJC-Flash-WebAssembly-Examples
======
vr46
Oh, this is marvellous, Flash is dead, long live AS3!

Although it's not quite that, it's providing a C++ Flash API and a slow
AS3->wasm workflow, but it shows how respected and mature an eleven-year-old
API and language are in some quarters. And I agree.

~~~
cleod9
Right? JS evolves every year, set somehow AS3 has hung in there. I think it
really says something positive about its maturity

